# Info on Henley on Thames



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone know it there is a bus service into Henley from the Caravan Club site. We aim to stay there and travel into London by train.
Is this a go?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Bob45 said:


> Anyone know it there is a bus service into Henley from the Caravan Club site. We aim to stay there and travel into London by train.
> Is this a go?
> Thanks
> Bob


Hi, Bob

There is a bus service but it's only a 20-25 minutes walk into town anyway.

Swiss Farm is also a very nice site and is about 10 minutes nearer town on foot. It has bus stops right outside the gate.

http://www.swissfarmcamping.co.uk/

Although we are Caravan Club members we generally use Swiss Farm when we stay in Henley-on-Thames.

In case you're not already aware, change at Twyford for direct trains to London.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Another vote here for Swiss Farm - beautiful site and nearer to town.

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ditto, and quieter than the CC site, further away from the road.


and it is an easy-ish walk into town, or cylce. follow the one way system down to the river, go across the road that comes off the bridge, and follow along veering right away from the river and you should get to the station.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or hire a boat from Hobbs and Sons and toodle down the river!

C.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bob: this is a handy site for sussing out transport before you decide on any campsite in UK:

http://traveline.info/

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Get the 850 arriva from more or less outside either site to Twyford. Easy. There is about 3 an hour, from memory last one back is about 8pm. trains to Paddington every 15 mins or so.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its only 15mins if that walk from the CC site to the towm


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Big thanks to everyone.

Bob


----------

